# Diet shakes



## Carina1962 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a diet shake/drink that doesn't contain much sugar?  I'm trying to lose weight and want to combine a couple of days a week where I'm using one of these.  I looked at Complan last night at that is very high in sugar (33g per 100g although the servings are 55g which contains 19g, still high).  I'm assuming Slim Fast are just as bad.  Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know, but I suspect most of these are of the 'low-fat' type, which usually means high carbohydrate  Hopefully someone will be along with a low carb alternative!


----------



## Annette (Apr 28, 2016)

If you're desperate to use shakes, then Atkins do low carb ones. Never tried them, but they are there. Slimfast are very high in carbs. 
Or make your own? Use Soya or Almond milk (unsweetened), add a spoon of something like Whey protein powder or Chia seeds or low carb yoghurt (Skyr?) to thicken it, maybe something like peanut butter also works apparently and also adds taste. If you want to, add something for taste - a spoon of cocoa or a half spoon of instant coffee, for example. If you need a bit of sweetness with it, then either a drip of something like maple syrup (adds a few carbs, but you cant get away from that) or some artificial sweetener like Stevia or similar.


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree that you would be better off making your own, although I'm not sure what benefit you would get from using shakes anyway? Alpro do some lovely low carb yoghurts which don't need to be sweetened, I'd be more inclined to go for something like that instead! You could also add things to the yoghurt as per Annette's suggestions above.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks for the suggestions of making my own, I think I will try that.  The reason I wanted to replace a couple of days a week with some shakes is to try and speed up my weight loss a little as normally I am very careful how many calories I consume a day and I do make sure I eat healthy but my weight loss is very very slow (ie 1lb a week or so) and would love to lose about a couple of pounds a week as I don't feel I am really seeing the weight coming off.  I also wondered about the shakes used for the Newcastle Diet experiment but can't seem to find what they were called and not sure if you can buy them.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 28, 2016)

Everyone is different when it comes to weightloss. Some lose it quickly some struggle to lose anything no matter how hard they try. I am training to compete in powerlifting and I have seen it with my own eyes how differently people lose weight or change shape. 
Personally I would recommend staying as far away from shakes as possible (I have tried them myself in the past who hasn't?!). Do you exercise? Diet and exercise go hand in hand, which is a pain in the bum!  If you would like to message me I don't mind trying to help you out


----------



## DaveB (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi. If you want to lose weight just have a low-carb diet with enough protein and fat to keep you feeling full; simples.


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

I grew up in the country and worked on a local farm in the summer holidays. The farmer used to fatten his pigs with fully skimmed milk? Why? Because it had more sugar in it. It's sugar (and all the other carbohydrates) that make you put on weight, not fat itself.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ive been on the weight loss journey for just over 2 years now, I'm happy if I lose half a pound a week. Ive lost almost 7 1/2 stone in that time. Ive followed Weight Watchers and have found that it works for me.


----------



## Marie4bill (Apr 29, 2016)

carina62 said:


> Can anyone recommend a diet shake/drink that doesn't contain much sugar?  I'm trying to lose weight and want to combine a couple of days a week where I'm using one of these.  I looked at Complan last night at that is very high in sugar (33g per 100g although the servings are 55g which contains 19g, still high).  I'm assuming Slim Fast are just as bad.  Thanks



You could look at juice plus which I am unsure of sugar contents but worth a look


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 29, 2016)

The Newcastle Diet used Optifast shakes, I believe. I think they're 20g of carbs per pack.

All of these things are basically a con. If you lose weight through them, you'll just put it back on again when you stop using them. The only surefire way to lose weight and keep it off is permanent lifestyle change.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 29, 2016)

The only shakes I've ever used Are Atkins shakes which are low carb and low sugar. They taste surprisingly good too however weight loss through shakes isn't a sustainable diet plan


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 29, 2016)

carina62 said:


> thanks for the suggestions of making my own, I think I will try that.  The reason I wanted to replace a couple of days a week with some shakes is to try and speed up my weight loss a little as normally I am very careful how many calories I consume a day and I do make sure I eat healthy but my weight loss is very very slow (ie 1lb a week or so) and would love to lose about a couple of pounds a week as I don't feel I am really seeing the weight coming off.  I also wondered about the shakes used for the Newcastle Diet experiment but can't seem to find what they were called and not sure if you can buy them.



The Optifast shakes on the Newcastle diet are a prescription only variant, nut Professor Taylor has stated in presentations they were more concerned about consistency if their trialist intake and calorie restriction.  No true consideration was given to carbs.  

I know a number of folks who have done the ND, both using shakes, and using "real food", but using Taylor's claorie cap, and it's been very successful.

Lots of folks are also giving Michael Mosley's 8-Week Sugar Diet a go, and it seems to work well too.

Haw many calories are you looking to  have on your shake days?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2016)

It is reckoned 1 lb loss a week is better for keeping it off long term.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 29, 2016)

thanks for your replies.  I am on a calorie controlled diet of 1200 calories a day and I make sure the food I eat is healthy and have 2 - 3 pieces of fruit a day and my carb intake is low (ish).  I was only going to have a shake for a couple of days a week, say a Tues & Thurs instead of my evening meal to help me speed up my weight loss a bit more and will make sure I still stay within the 1200 calories a day.  I also try and do a bit of walking every day and I have an exercise bike which I try and use when I don't have time for walks.  I would like to lose about 2lbs a week but I am please even with a pound a week that it is coming off rather than going on but it just seems a long slow process but I'm on the journey now and I don't intend to give up but it can feel a little frustrating at times.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Apr 29, 2016)

I honestly think you are seeing slow weight loss because you have cut your calories too much, unless you are very short there's no way that 1200 calories can sustain you long term. Your body will start to 'hoard' energy for use because it thinks it can't rely on food - which may be a reason why you are seeing your HbA1C going up instead of coming down even though you are losing weight  

If you were in a coma they would feed you more calories than that just to keep you alive!! That's one of the best arguments ever against a low calorie diet IMO

As for using shakes to speed up weight loss, rather than the shakes why not have a grilled or baked chicken breast and salad or green vegetables. A 175g piece of chicken and veg will be about 200 calories - so less that most of the shakes are. 

As some others have said the shakes really are not a great idea as a meal replacement. I used them and still regret it 10 years later. Real food is much better, tastes better (some of these shakes are truly disgusting, the best ones aren't that nice) and needs less will power to stick with


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 29, 2016)

1200 calories a day . I don't know how people cope on such a low intake. Surely that's just starving your body? I use up more than half that many calories in one hour when running!

Good luck with the diet, but as a lot of others have pointed out, shakes are pretty useless. You'd be better off with a vitamin pill, a pint of water & a bag of salad leaves


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 29, 2016)

oh I based this number of calories from My fitness pal app on my phone.  When I first logged in I had to enter details ie my weight, height etc and that's the number it came up - maybe I should be eating more.  I do have a copy of Rosemary Conley A-Z of calories book so will have to see what it says there on the table listed as to how many I should be eating in relation to my height etc - All very interesting!


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Apr 29, 2016)

carina62 said:


> oh I based this number of calories from My fitness pal app on my phone.  When I first logged in I had to enter details ie my weight, height etc and that's the number it came up - maybe I should be eating more.  I do have a copy of Rosemary Conley A-Z of calories book so will have to see what it says there on the table listed as to how many I should be eating in relation to my height etc - All very interesting!



Ah! My Fitness Pal have now changed their lowest calorie suggestion - so they never set anyone at below 1600 calories now. 

Just be aware that Rosemary Conley will probably advise slightly low too - especially if the book is more than a few years old.


----------

